# Kostenloser; Werbefreier Chat?



## Precog (24. Oktober 2002)

hi,

ich weiß nicht, wo ich diese frage stellen soll,
deshalb mach ich das ma hier. An die moderatoren:
bin nicht böse, wenn ihr diesen thread verschiebt ;-)

frage: wo bekomme ich einen kostenlosen, werbefreien chat
für meine hp her?
bei dem ich selbst die farbe und so einstellen kann...

kennt da jemand ne gute Site??

thx 
victork


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (24. Oktober 2002)

http://www.gtchat.de/main.html


----------



## Rip van Winkle (25. Oktober 2002)

frag mal d4k4

der schreibt grad einen...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. Oktober 2002)

Tag,

kommt drauf an, in welcher Sprache der sein soll.

http://www.hotscripts.com/ASP/Scripts_and_Components/Chat_Scripts/
http://www.hotscripts.com/PHP/Scripts_and_Programs/Chat_Scripts/
http://www.hotscripts.com/Perl/Scripts_and_Programs/Chat_Scripts/

usw.

Das Aussuchen können wir dir leider nicht abnehmen.


----------



## Dario Linsky (25. Oktober 2002)

vielleicht sollte noch erwähnt werden, dass die meisten (mir bekannten) webspace-anbieter da nicht ohne weiteres mitmachen werden. aufgrund der hohen serverbelastung steht das jedenfalls in den allgemeinen geschäftsbedingungen der jeweiligen anbieter.
am einfachsten wäre es eigentlich, wenn du dir einen irc-channel nimmst und mit einem clientseitigen applet die verbindung zum irc-server aufbaust.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. Oktober 2002)

Hallo,



> _Original geschrieben von asphyxia _
> *vielleicht sollte noch erwähnt werden, dass die meisten (mir bekannten) webspace-anbieter da nicht ohne weiteres mitmachen werden. aufgrund der hohen serverbelastung steht das jedenfalls in den allgemeinen geschäftsbedingungen der jeweiligen anbieter.
> *


Jo, stimmt - leider. 



> am einfachsten wäre es eigentlich, wenn du dir einen irc-channel nimmst und mit einem clientseitigen applet die verbindung zum irc-server aufbaust.


Da sollte man allerdings sagen, dass es - meines Wissens nach - nur ein einziges brauchbares Applet gibt, u.z. von jPilot. Und das kostet 50$ ....


----------



## beeviz (28. Oktober 2002)

also ich bin bei
http://www.mainchat.de

der chat hakt zwar manchmal etwas, und ist nicht GANZ werbefrei (minimale Werbung die nicht stört), aber sonst bin ich vollkommen zufrieden...


----------

